# Wood chips:  foil pack or loose sprinkle?



## lav25 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry if this is the wrong place, but I'm just starting to work on charcoal smoking (ECB), and I've got a question about using wood chips for smoke: 

Is it better (in an ECB) to

A) put my wood chips into a little foil packet with holes poked into it, or

B) sprinkle them loosely over the charcoal? 

I know the best answer is C) get chunks of wood, but unfortunately that doesn't seem to be an option here in Japan.

Thanks for answering what I'm sure has been discussed, but I just can't seem to find.


----------



## bomftdrum (Nov 3, 2012)

I would do foil packs.  Soak the chips in water for about an hr or so.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2012)

LAV25, evening..... Chips in foil will smoke rather than burn.... that is good..... You can also try adding chips to the bottom of a short can, and put the lid back in it.... That is if the lid remover makes the lid smaller than the can... If the lid is the same size, poke a few small holes in the lid with an awl,ice pick instrument.... that will restrict the air enough that the chips will still smoke....  burn the can first to remove any coating that may be harmful to your health...

Sprinkling over the coals, they may catch fire and burn.... not good.... heat and no smoke....

 Dave


----------

